# Recipe for tia chieu sate sauce?



## kohnuma (Mar 9, 2008)

The brand I like is Anhing Corp., and hard to find anywhere -- the only one without vinegar -- and I am totally addicted to it. Doesn't taste like any other chili sauce I've had. Ingredients listed are chili pepper, soybean oil, garlic, and "spices." Anyone know which spices are usually found in tia chieu sate? Five-spice? Fish sauce?


----------



## karenlyn (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not even sure what this sauce is.  Is it just a basic Chili sauce?  What's it used for?


----------



## kohnuma (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not sure what it is, either. It's a hot chili sauce, but does not taste like Sri Racha. It has a fermented soybean taste and is very fiery. I think it's used in SE Asian soups.


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's a list of ingredients from a brand available online...

Chili, Soybean Oil, Garlic, Salt, Distilled Vinegar, Sate Spice, potassium bromate


----------



## janama (Mar 13, 2008)

> I'm not even sure what this sauce is. Is it just a basic Chili sauce? What's it used for?


 
Sate sauce is typically made with peanuts and is served as a sauce with spiced meat (vegetables) grilled on skewers.

If you add some of the sauce in the jar to a cup of peanut butter (crunchy) and add some water and simmer you'll get Sate peanut Sauce.


----------

